# Recommendations for a move to the Yucatan



## chrisj333 (Feb 24, 2018)

My wife and I are looking for affordable living somewhere within walking distance to the beach. We'd prefer the Yucatan peninsula area. I know there are many touristy cities in this region. I'm asking here because I'm hoping this forum knows of some of the "hidden gems" that aren't advertised much. We're ok with any size towns. Affordability and proximity to the beach are probably the highest priorities. And safety of course. Any suggestions or links for research are appreciated!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yucatan Today is a valuable source of information and it is free, weather online or in hotels lobbies. Here is a link to their real estate page. Happy hunting.

Real Estate – Beach Homes | Yucatan Today


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

chrisj333 said:


> My wife and I are looking for affordable living somewhere within walking distance to the beach. We'd prefer the Yucatan peninsula area. I know there are many touristy cities in this region. I'm asking here because I'm hoping this forum knows of some of the "hidden gems" that aren't advertised much. We're ok with any size towns. Affordability and proximity to the beach are probably the highest priorities. And safety of course. Any suggestions or links for research are appreciated!


Take a look at Majahual. On a beaten path , near to Belize (in case you need to 180 turn)...hidden gem.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We have been to Majahual on our way from Cancun to Xcalak. Granted it has been a few years but there was NOTHING there except a very impressive concrete dock for cruise ships and some beach-side shacks to service the disembarking passengers. Has it grown up ?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I took a look around using google street view. It's not nothing, but it's not much. After the first week you'd have eaten in every restaurant in town, seen every attraction, and done everything there is to do. If you wanted to knock on everyone's door in the whole place and meet everyone it might take you two weeks. Looks perfect for a long weekend or a short honeymoon.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Or a short marriage...

I had a look on Google Earth - it is a LOT bigger than when we were there. Gosh there is even a Hard Rock Cafe (once again for the cruise ships). It is funny the things we remember in life. By far the worst restroom I have ever been in (and I have been in some seedy places unfortunately) was at a gas station where the road to Xcalak splits off to Majahual. 

I'm not saying it applies to LoggedIn - but a person needs to be careful of people hawking real-estate in unpopulated areas of Mexico... Personaly - I don't think we would ever consider anything south of say Tulum. (And we have looked a lot).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think all of the hidden gems have been discovered in Quintana Roo..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I think all of the hidden gems have been discovered in Quintana Roo..


Then they are no longer "hidden", ¿verdad?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Some of these 0.05 carat gems like Majahual are so small they're still hidden even when they're in plain sight.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Majahual abd Xcalk also have been discovered..the cruise lines get in Mahajual so right there it is a negative for me. The fishermen also know of Xcalak... none of them are gems just less crowded than Tulum on up.. Bacalar is more crowded than it used to be but it is still bearable unlike Tulum..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> I think all of the hidden gems have been discovered in Quintana Roo..


Not quite, but I'll never tell.......


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

chrisj333 said:


> My wife and I are looking for affordable living somewhere within walking distance to the beach. We'd prefer the Yucatan peninsula area. I know there are many touristy cities in this region. I'm asking here because I'm hoping this forum knows of some of the "hidden gems" that aren't advertised much. We're ok with any size towns. Affordability and proximity to the beach are probably the highest priorities. And safety of course. Any suggestions or links for research are appreciated!


Hello Chris,

I would highly recommend Merida and beaches of Yucatan state. I am from Canada living in North Merida. I have also lived in Riviera Maya, many things I like here in Yucatan state over Riviera. This area is the safest in all of Mexico, low cost of living and real estate. So much history & culture. [ . . .]


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chrisj333 said:


> My wife and I are looking for affordable living somewhere within walking distance to the beach. We'd prefer the Yucatan peninsula area. I know there are many touristy cities in this region. I'm asking here because I'm hoping this forum knows of some of the "hidden gems" that aren't advertised much. We're ok with any size towns. Affordability and proximity to the beach are probably the highest priorities. And safety of course. Any suggestions or links for research are appreciated!


Sisal a 50 minute drive from Merida.
No hotels, about 2,000 pop. 
They have a small university campus\research labs (UNAM) 
one road in, and one road out
Mostly Canadian snowbirds are buying 1-10 miles out.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

one road in, and one road out---yea same road, would be fun during an evacuation...LOL


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> one road in, and one road out---yea same road, would be fun during an evacuation...LOL


Population under 2000.
Probably about 50 cars in the town.
Even if there were five roads, they would still have the same problem, transportation.
Plus emergency system is not really capable of creating an evacuation.





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

